# What's your favorite number 4?



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

In classical music, we tend to number things: Symphony number such-and-so, Piano Concert number this-or-that. Sir George Grove over a century ago railed against this, calling it a “repulsive nomenclature.” Well, he lost that one evidently.

So my question: What’s your favorite No. 4, of whatever genre? (I was going to say No. 2, but decided to avoid the sniggering that would ensue.)


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Bruckner 4 for me, any time of the day.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Symphonies: Mahler
Piano concertos: Beethoven
Violin concertos: Mozart
String quartets: Shostakovich


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Two very different works:
- Tchaikowsky's 4th Symphony
- Sorabji's 4th Sonata

I would also add Bach's Prelude and Fugue No.*4* from WTC (BWV.8*4*9), but maybe this is not valid...


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'll take Mahler's 4th.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

So many great 4ths out there: Beethoven's Piano Concerto, Brahms's Symphony, Bartok's String Quartet, Prokofiev's Piano Sonata ... But for answer to this query I settle upon two symphonies, lesser known than many, which continue to intrigue me with their strength and beauty. William Alwyn's Symphony No. 4 of 1959, and Joly Braga Santos's Symphony No. 4 (c. 1951). These are two works which, if you haven't yet made their acquaintance, prove "must hears". Is one of them my "favorite 4th"? I can't guarantee that. But they are worthy contenders.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Brahms: Symphony No. 4
Martinů: Symphony No. 4
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4, "Italian"
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 4

Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 4, "Dumky"

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 4


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

The Fourth. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mahler 4 for me also.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

For symphonies, I would take Tchaikovsky's 4th. For other genres, I would need to think about it a bit longer.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Mendelssoh Symphony #4


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Prokofiev Piano Sonata No.4, especially with Barbara Nissman on Piano.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Tubin's 4 symphony.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Mahler followed closely by Brahms


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

Sibelius' 4th Symphony, I reckon. Among other genres, I can't think of one with a whole lot of competition when it comes to the number four. Piano Concerti? There some good ones, but Beethoven's seems to be the obvious cream of the crop. What other 4th violin concertos really compete with Mozart's? I guess there's a little more competition when it comes to String quartets, with Bartók, Shostakovich, Beethoven and Mendelssohn all composing fine ones, and I would probably choose the Bartók among them if I had to.

What about Concerti Grossi? A tough call between Handel's Op. 6 No. 4, Bach's Brandenburg Concerto No. 4 and Corelli's Op. 6 No. 4....


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Widor - Symphony IV for organ solo:


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Favorite number four?

Bobby Orr....

....Ooohh...."What", not "Who" 

Beethoven's 4th Piano Sonata is my pick. One of his touchstone pieces. An early masterpiece, (opus 7), and one of his longest sonatas, (only the "Hammerklavier" is longer). Technically, and structurally demanding, dedicated to a Countess pupil of Beethoven's, (she must have been a very fine pianist), Beethoven exhausts the piano's capabilities in new ways. 

Extremely virtuosic in the Allegro, with forward looking, shocking syncopations, and stabbing sforzandos, and awe-inspiring lyricism, and almost late sonata mysticism in the Largo, (one of Beethoven's greatest slow movements). The third and fourth movements seem to this listener to be the last word in Beethoven's 'early' style. Again, powerfully virtuosic, and thematically rich. Who could ask for more from a number four?


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

My two favourites are:

Brahms
Beethoven

These are two that stand out for me!!


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Glass String Quartet No. 4, "Buczak"
Glazunov Symphony No. 4 In E Flat, Op. 48
Handel Recorder Sonata In C, HWV 365 - 4. A Tempo Di Gavotta
Haydn String Quartet Op. 76 No. 4 In B Flat, "Sunrise"
Mendelssohn String Quartet No.4 In E Minor, Op. 44/2
Strauss Four Last Songs
Brahms Four Piano Pieces Op. 119

Trying to think outside the box.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Symphony: Mendelssohn "Italian"
Piano Concerto: Saint-Saens, Beethoven, John Field, Mozart


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

If I had to pick my favorite #4 work, it'd have to Brahms' 4th, followed _very_ closely by Mahler's.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Shostakovich & Tchaikovsky's 4th symphonies are my favorite "4th"s. Beethoven's Piano Concerto Op. 58 is a close 3rd 4th.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Brahms Symphony No. 4


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

A fourth symphony: Brahms
A fourth concerto: Beethoven
A fourth string quartet: Hindemith
A fourth piano sonata: Prokofiev


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

KenOC said:


> In classical music, we tend to number things: Symphony number such-and-so, Piano Concert number this-or-that. Sir George Grove over a century ago railed against this, calling it a "repulsive nomenclature." Well, he lost that one evidently.
> 
> So my question: What's your favorite No. 4, of whatever genre? (I was going to say No. 2, but decided to avoid the sniggering that would ensue.)


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Azol said:


> Bruckner 4 for me, any time of the day.


That's the first thing that popped into my head also.


----------



## Honegger (Sep 8, 2017)

Noone mention Honegger Symphony 4? It is very good (maybe not Beethoven) but still good people!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Probably Brahms' (though I reserve the right to continue to disparage this composer at every opportunity).


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

A-ha, how timely. I select Bach's Trio Sonata for Organ No.4, BWV 528 as my favourite. Can I make it a joint first place with Marin Marais Pieces de Viole - book 4 too? 

Oh and add Biber's Fanfare No.4 à due from Sonatae tam Aris Quam Aulis servientes (1676) it's just too good to be left out, or better yet lets begin with it


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Brahms' Symphony no. 4
Beethoven's Piano Concerto 4
Bach Brandenburg Concerto no. 4


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

Mahler - Bruckner - Tchaikovsky


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Blancrocher said:


> Probably Brahms' (though I reserve the right to continue to disparage this composer at every opportunity).


You may _have_ the right but you most definitely _aren't_ right.


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

The 4th symphonies of Bax and RVW.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Chopin's 4th Ballade.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

As almost everyone is cheating I add Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 .


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Symphonies:
Beethoven 4
Brahms 4
Bruckner 4
Vaughan Williams 4
Shostakovich 4
Mahler 4

ADD:
*Tippett 4*

Stg 4tets:

Bartok 4
Shostakovich 4

Concerti:

Mozart VC 4
Beethoven PC 4


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Bruckner - Symphony No. 4
Tveitt - Piano Concerto No. 4, "Aurora Borealis"
Schafer - String Quartet No. 4
Boccherini - String Quintet, Op. 45, No. 4
Beethoven - String Trio No. 4, Op. 9 No. 3
Onslow - Piano Trio No. 4
Walker - Piano Sonata No. 4
Reger - Violin Sonata No. 4
Röntgen - Cello Sonata No. 4


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Bartok's fourth string quartet is a fourth to be reckoned with


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Kivimees said:


> Tubin's 4 symphony.


Eduard Tubin (1905-1982): Symphony No. 4 in A "Sinfonia Lirica" (1943, revised 1978). A beautiful work that should be better known.

That said, Sibelius wrote my favorite 4th symphony.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> That said, Sibelius wrote my favorite 4th symphony.


That's okay - we can still be friends. :lol:


----------



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

Vaughan Williams 4
Villa Lobos Bachianas Brasileiras no 4
Rachmaninoff Piano concerto 4


----------



## Bill Cooke (May 20, 2017)

In the realm of symphonies, these are my favorite 4s:

Shostakovich
Brahms
Vaughan Williams

It would be difficult to choose just one.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Mahler or Brahms probably.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Sibelius 4th symphony
Beethoven 4th piano concerto
Sibelius 4th string quartet


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

Shostakovich 4 and probably others.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I earlier said Mendelssohn's symphony #4 but also Beethoven's #4 and Mahler's #4 symphonies are among my favorite #4s.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

*I Lombardi* alla prima crociata , the fourth opera Verdi wroth.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Pugg said:


> ...the fourth opera Verdi wroth.


Written in anger?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Beethoven's symphony no.4 is excellent.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Brahms' Fourth Symphony


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

These two haven't been mentioned I think:

Saint Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 4

Ives - Symphony No. 4


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Niccolò Paganini 4the violin concerto.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

ArtMusic said:


> Beethoven's symphony no.4 is excellent.


Yes, it's an overlooked gem. Hardly surprising, catalogued as it is between the _Eroica_ and the Fifth, but it's a very fine symphony indeed.


----------



## Fat Bob (Sep 25, 2015)

Symphony: Brahms
Piano concerto: Beethoven 
Opera: La Boheme


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Bruckner 3 (in reality it is a 4 if you account for the zero)
Mahler 4
Brahms 4


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

For symphonies, Ives Symphony No. 4 by quite a bit, then Brahms.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

How can I forget:

Scriabin: Symphony No. 4 - 'Le Poème de l'extase', Op. 54 (The Poem of Ecstasy)


----------



## lehnert (Apr 12, 2016)

Symphonies no. 4 by Sibelius and Mahler


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Symphonies: Beethoven #4
Piano concertos: Beethoven #4
Violin concertos: Mozart #4


----------

